# 18 weeks and suddenly nauseous :/



## Hopefull mum

I'm 18 weeks pregnant and the last couple of days iv been feeling really nauseous at different times during the day! Before this the only time I felt nauseous was when I was hungry! But even when I'm full it's happening! Does anyone have this or know why it could be happening? I thought maybe food poisoning but I'm not throwing up or have diarhea ! I did eat 4 day old bolognese sause on Wednesday but I heated it fully! :/ this is horrible and I'm a little bit scared?


----------



## Gem_Clem

Im afraid it sounds like normal pregnancy! Morning sickness can come and go at anytime (not just the first 12 wks like they tell you!!) and it can be at any time of the day or night.

I had severe sickness for 6 months 24hrs a day then it went away for a few weeks but I still had awful nausea, felt like sea sickness, Im 34 wks now and it has come back again!

There's nothing much you can do about it. Just trial and error with different foods and drinks that help you feel better. Gaviscon in the morning and at night really helped mine, as did sparkling water with some lime in it and ready salted crisps. also, fruit seemed to help calm it down as well especially oranges


----------



## TheNewMrs

Yep sounds like normal pregnancy sickness to me.

Although, 4day old bolognaise? Em, I think after the second day it should be thrown out!


----------



## megangrohl

Normal not much u can do. I've suffered from 6 weeks to now but I have hyperemesis. Be thankful its not that severe. Things u can do are eat more often and sleep more and drink lots of water. When you're tired it gets worse. In my experience nothing but a prescription helped me and even then it just took the edge off. HTH


----------



## Kaede351

Unfortunately it just sounds like normal pregnancy sickness. I was nauseous/had morning sickness from 8 weeks onwards, but it REALLY kicked in at about 16 weeks and I started feeling more sick and throwing up all the time. Some women are lucky and get a few weeks of feeling a little sick, others (like me :haha:) end up with sickness throughout pregnancy.

Hope you feel better soon :)

XxX


----------

